

Nootropics: their effects, their risks, and where to get them  - rw
http://sites.google.com/site/thinkinginanutshell/nootropics 

======
JCThoughtscream
Fun article, especially in context of our hypercaffeinated culture. Been
meaning to give the -racetams a shot eventually...

